Ask HN: Where do you go for political discussion with a somewhat good discourse? - lainon
======
m0ck
Unironically anonymous imageboards (not 4chan, 4chan is overcrowded at this
point). Sure, you will get called names, but at least you won't get censored
and/or downvoted into oblivion as it happens on Reddit (or HN) if you express
opinion, that goes againt majority's belief. Your comment will be as visible
as theirs. Another big advantage is complete anonymity - nobody knows anything
about you, they only see the content of your post and nothing else.

I have had some of the best thought-provoking discussion about politics or
life in general on anonymous imageboards.

------
indescions_2017
Such as /r/PoliticalDiscussion/

To some degree, the best forums have gone private on Discord, Telegram, Slack,
etc. Community members find each other via private invites. And rigorously
enforce moderation rules...

------
veddox
My friends and family. I know enough different people to provide almost the
whole spectrum of political beliefs, which makes for interesting discussions.
And the fact that we all respect each other and talk face to face makes for
civil discussions too - a combination I have yet to find online.

------
coffeemachine
The web is way to hostile for that.

------
sharemywin
Is that even possible?

